
JetBrains Installers Are Specific to Every Language - jolux
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;5ZexVCL.jpg<p>Was installing my copy of AppCode today when I noticed the named parameter in the background of the dmg installer. Sure enough, they&#x27;re all slightly different, even 0xDBE.
======
stephenr
They're already using a different background image per tool, would be weird
not to use relative terms to me.

Then again the whole thing always feels weird to me. It seems highly unlikely
someone using their tools doesn't know how to install an app on OS X.

